# List of Active T-Shirt Blogs - Great for Promotion



## deadhippo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have created a list of active t-shirt blogs that might be useful for people trying to promote their tees. There are many more t-shirt blogs but most are not actively maintained so it is not likely that they will get much traffic or help you with your promotion very much.

You can check out the list here:

The 21 Most Important T-Shirt Blogs of 2011

I posted here because someone mentioned my website, The Shirt List, in another thread as a place to promote your tees and I thought that some of you would appreciate this list.

This list has just been created, January 2012, so keep in mind that if by the time you are reading this it is a much later date this list might not be as good as it once was but as it contains no brand new blogs I have a feeling they will last at least much of this year anyway.


----------



## kingdom594 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice list thanks for posting, i know of a few of these blogs /sites but always good to see new stuff


----------



## ReggieTees (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are pretty much all new to me. Thanks!


----------



## addapparel (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if teezine is still active?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Good post. Thanks!


----------



## RheathaF (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your list. Sometimes you can go bleary-eyed trying to figure out which blogs are current.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting. Great list.


----------



## UnRestrictedSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Great list! I was just in the middle of composing one myself. I was just wondering which would be the best to send a physical t-shirt to, so they can do a full t-shirt packaging review sort of thing. I'm just starting out, and would like to send out special edition shirts for a feature.


----------



## STCommodities (Mar 19, 2010)

Great resource!! Thank for the post.


----------



## keenwear (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you for that list. I added a bunch to my tshirt directory.


----------



## deadhippo (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was fun to put together.



addapparel said:


> Does anyone know if teezine is still active?


Last post was August 2011 so I would say no.



UnRestrictedSwag said:


> Great list! I was just in the middle of composing one myself. I was just wondering which would be the best to send a physical t-shirt to, so they can do a full t-shirt packaging review sort of thing. I'm just starting out, and would like to send out special edition shirts for a feature.


Both Coty (cotygonzales.com) and Adam (I am the Trend) do video reviews which are pretty cool and something you can add to your site. They give great critiques too.

Funnily enough, I also do t-shirt reviews at Tee Reviewer (sans video) but as I am practically of no fixed abode at the moment I can't accept any tees. Should be settled down in a new place in a month or so though.

Examples: review : Tee Reviewer


----------

